# how do you get your dog to eat there veggies?



## golfbum (Jan 11, 2010)

I tried adding some spinach, parsley, sweet pot, green beans etc and my little girl wanted nothing to do with them. I chopped it up very fine and mixed it in her meal and she kinda just ate around it. She did eat all her meat and there was some mixed in with that so she did get some but not much. She also had much more runny poop after her dinner? Help!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Many feel that veggies are not necessary for a dogs diet. When they are added they are usually boiled into a mash type texture.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Were they cooked? Most dogs will prefer the taste and texture of cooked and mashed/pureed veggies, plus they aren't capable of fully digesting raw plants so cooking will also help them get more nutrition out of them.

As for the runny poo, that WAS a lot of variety to throw at her at once. I'd start with something most dogs like and has fiber, like the green beans or sweet potato and gradually increase the amount from there.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I know alot of people that feed raw don't feed veggies, but I do on occasion. What I have found that works best is feeding it with say ground beef. You mix it into a patty type deal and feed it that way. Also make sure the veggies are well cooked or pureed and try doing only one or two at a time. Dakota gets sweet potatoes and a bit of spinach. it all cooked and pureed and then mixed with ground turkey or beef.








My guy can't turn down meat....So he digs right in!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

My girl would never eat raw pureed veggies - she just doesn't like them, he would pick around them and eat the meat only. She has no problems with steamed veggies (I use a mechanical steamer...it's so easy).


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The green matter that canids eat would be the stomach contents of their prey. That stuff is partially digested - just chopping stuff up really small isn't going to cut it.

Dog's don't digest green matter very well. Their digestive tracts are short and fast - in order to get nutrients out of things they need to be easily digest.

In order to make veggies easily digestible for dogs you need to 'pre-process' them.

Lightly steaming, freezing then thawing or (what I used to do) run everything through a blender with an egg and some water.

The only green stuff my guys get now is green tripe. I don't bother with veggies - haven't for almost 7 years now.

As for the loose stool - that could be from too much food, too much organ meat, too much muscle meat or not enough bone.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't feed veggies...they get raw green tripe and canned pumpkin, that's about it. 

They might get some random stuff, I found they will eat frozen peas while I was cooking the other night and dropped some on the floor, but for the most part, it's just meat and tripe.


----------



## golfbum (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks all for the advice! We are new to this and just learning everything we can from you amazing people! Question, where can I buy the green tripe? How much does it cost, and how often and about how much do I feed?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.greentripe.com on the west side of the US or http://www.aplaceforpaws.com midwest http://www.taylorpondfarms.com has distributors(looking for more) midwest/eastern states The price varies, you have to pay $hipping if you can't find it local. 
I pay $1.50# locally(comes fresh/frozen in 5# chubs) and feed a heaping spoonful at every meal.
Edit: greentripe.com now has a SEast coast distributor.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

My supplier sells Oma's pride green tripe. I think it's like $2.50 per 2lb chub. I feed a big tablespoon or two pretty much each morning with their MM.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

The Oma's Pride green tripe comes in an easy to use frozen kinda roll with several rounded thick disks in it. Really easy to separate into smaller freezer bags!

Oma's Pride also sells a veggie glop 3 way and a veggie glop 5-way. EXCELLENT pureed, blanched veggies! My dog goes INSANE for them. Perhaps the best of all is Oma's Pride's frozen sweet potato, it's puree'd and blanched and is a real hit!!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: cambridge She also had much more runny poop after her dinner?


Veggies have a lot of fiber and too much fiber can cause what you experienced.


----------



## golfbum (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice! I was lucky to find a Oma retailer that lives right around the corner from me! She said she would give 10% off if you come pick it up! So I ordered a 5lb tube from her and will start with that. On a side note my little girl has an upset tummy and had loose pasty type poop all last night. Every 3-4 hours she would whine to go out. This morning its not as bad but she has pooped twice and I skipped feeding her am feeding? Should I be really worried? She is drinking fine and seems to want to play. Yesterday was her first day at puppy school and she had tons of treats and I know I fed her way to much food yesterday, would that with the mix of veggies be the cause of the loose and frequent poop? Are Omas prices decent on there turkey and chicken RMB's?


----------

